# Photoshop Mat & Frame Action



## radphoto (Aug 11, 2007)

I've developed a series of matting and framing actions for Photoshop (CS3 & CS2, I'm not sure about compatibility with early versions).  I'd like to get some feedback on how the frames and mats look.  You can see examples of the mats and frames here:

http://www.ryandesjardins.com/Actions/rad_frames_examples.htm

If you are interested in trying out the action, you can download it here:

http://www.ryandesjardins.com/dowload.htm

The current version is 1.6 which includes the following matting and framing options:

Single White Mat & Black Frame
Double White Mat & Black Frame
Triple White Mat & Black Frame
Single White Mat with black core & Black Frame
Double White Mat  with black core on outer mat & frame
Triple White Mat with black core on middle mat & frame
Single Custom Color Mat with white core & Custom Frame (prompts for choosing mat and frame colors)
Double Custom Color Mat with white core & Custom Frame
Triple Custom Color Mat with white core & Custom Frame
Single Custom Solid Color Mat (core same color as mat) & Custom Frame
Please give it a try and let me know your thoughts about its function and what might improve it.  I created these because I wasn't happy with most of the mat & frame actions that are currently out there.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 11, 2007)

The first few are nice, but the last three not quite. They're distracting and doesn't look clean.


----------



## radphoto (Aug 12, 2007)

I've made some slight changes to the color mats, that I believe will clean them up a bit and make them a little better (you may or may not notice a difference).  I have also added two more solid color mat options (double and triple mats), which was a request.  I prefer the straight forward white mat black frame, but after several requests to incorporate color, I've added several options.

I'm open to suggestions for improvement.

Thanks


----------

